# laparoscopy myomectomy



## jticbs (Apr 19, 2012)

Can someone help me with this problem below:
A 35 year old female has been experiencing abnormal uterine bleeding and pelvic pain the past three months. Ultrasound reveals multiple uterine fibroids. Patient undergoes a laparoscopy  and myomectomy with the surgeon removing the fibroid tumors. Pathology report documents three (3) intramural myomas wighing 70 grams, 75 grams and 125 grams. Code for the surgeon

58545  Laparoscoy, surgical, myomectomy, excision; 1 to 4 intramural myomas with total weight of 250 grams or less and/or removal of surface myomas
58546              5 or more intramural myomas and/or intramural myomas with total weight
                       greater than 250 grams

My answer is 58546 but the scenario is reveal 3 intramural myomas from path. report. 58546 indicate it must have 5 or more intramural myomas. Can someone clarify for me? Thanks

John T. 
you can email me at jt.icbs@gmail.com Thanks


----------



## CarolP77 (Apr 19, 2012)

I think you are right because 58546 says 5 or more intramural and/or intramural myomas with total weight greater than 250g. Keys words and/or here. SO that would be my choice. hope this helps.


----------

